# Sheep milk?



## Back to Nature (Jan 19, 2013)

I was wondering how easy it is to get milk from a sheep, specifically a Jacob sheep. I know some people do it, and some cultures do it often, but how easy would it be to milk them out by hand (assume the sheep is good quality and nothing is wrong with it)? My main purpose for buying sheep would be the meat, but if I can also get milk from them it would mean I get more for my money. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Roving Jacobs (Jan 19, 2013)

I've milked a Jacob to get milk for a lamb but I'm not sure I would do it regularly. Their udders are pretty close to their body, their teats are pretty small, and they are more sassy than I really want to mess with that intimately regularly. I have an older ewe that develops a huge bag and is fairly friendly that might be ok to milk if I was desperate but they aren't a dairy breed at all and I think it might be more trouble than it was worth.


----------



## Sheepshape (Jan 20, 2013)

I would think that Jacobs are a bit difficult to milk due mainly as Roving Jacobs says to their size.

Big sheep (we have some Blue Faced Leicesters who are currently tucked up in the shed due to severely cold weather) are fine as they are both tall and tolerant.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Jan 20, 2013)

Sheep milk is very good!!!    
Provided you have a tame sheep that is used to being tied or in a milk stand, they are easy to milk! The hardest thing about milking them is the size of their tits! They tend to be fairly short and at first your hand may cramp up a bit as you milk!!
You can make lots of tasty things out of sheeps milk!!!


----------



## boykin2010 (Jan 20, 2013)

There are specific breeds of sheep used for milking purposes. 
East Friesian Sheep are one of the best milking breeds.  If you want meat, I would cross one of those ewes with a big meaty sire of another breed.  That way, you can butcher the lambs for meat while keeping the mothers for milk...


----------



## purplequeenvt (Jan 20, 2013)

If you are looking for a primitive type breed the Icelandic might be a good choice. They are considered triple purpose - meat, wool, and milk. I have milked one and she was quite easy to milk.


----------



## Back to Nature (Jan 20, 2013)

I will look into the Icelandic sheep. It's not a big deal if I can't get milk. I was just wondering if it was worth the time.
I'm still looking at breeds. I was thinking Jacobs because I want a heritage breed. I'll also look into the East Friesian but they don't look very unique.


----------



## boykin2010 (Jan 20, 2013)

Have you looked into hair sheep? In particular Katahdins?   I may be a little bit biased, but I think Katahdins are the best  

Hair sheep do not need to be sheared. Katahdins are parasite resistant, good mothers, great meat sheep, (could be milked but I've never tried) and they make great pets in some cases.  Also, with Katahdins they can be very unique. You never know what color you are going to get.  You may get solid white, black, spotted, tri-colored, strange markings, the options are endless. 

They are in high demand also. Most breeders sell out a year in advance... 


Ok - I am done now LOL


----------



## purplequeenvt (Jan 20, 2013)

Back to Nature said:
			
		

> I will look into the Icelandic sheep. It's not a big deal if I can't get milk. I was just wondering if it was worth the time.
> I'm still looking at breeds. I was thinking Jacobs because I want a heritage breed. I'll also look into the East Friesian but they don't look very unique.


Icelandics are in the same "heritage" breed category as Jacobs. They are very interesting and unique sheep. I don't have any myself, but I know people with them and I have a similar breed, Shetlands. They also come in a wide variety of colors and patterns.


----------



## Back to Nature (Jan 20, 2013)

I've definitely looked into Katahdins as a low-maintenance (as far as shearing goes) breed, but I was worried that in the cold weather (Michigan winters) they would get too cold without fancy shelter. Do they have thick hair in the winter and shed it in the spring, or do you have to keep them in blankets and barns?
I'll look into the Shetlands and Icelandics. Maybe I'll get a couple of breeds. Who knows? How many breeds can be safely kept together, or does it depend on the breed and owner?


----------



## boykin2010 (Jan 20, 2013)

People keep them up north all the time.  Of course, all sheep need shelter but Katahdins do grow a thick winter coat most of the time. Then shed off in the spring. 
I know several people who keep them in Canada. So, Michigian shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Back to Nature (Jan 20, 2013)

All of my animals will have, at the very least, a three-sided shelter facing away from the wind. But if Katahdins grow a winter coat I may reconsider them.  I don't mind caring for animals, but I don't want to check on them every five minutes to make sure they haven't frozen to death.


----------



## SheepGirl (Jan 20, 2013)

Katahdins were developed in Maine, and named after Mt. Katahdin, so you should be good  As long as you buy local sheep (rather than ship them up north from the south), they will be adapted to your climate and you won't have an issue.


----------



## Back to Nature (Jan 20, 2013)

Oh... I should have researched their origins before making assumptions. I'll look into them some more.


----------



## eweinHiscare (May 18, 2013)

Back to Nature said:
			
		

> Oh... I should have researched their origins before making assumptions. I'll look into them some more.


Katahdins are wonderful, they have calm personalities and are excellent mothers. 

 Mine have had no problems giving birth, and no rejections of their lambs. 
 Also, one had the good sense to give birth inside the barn (free access in and out, they are never locked in) when the weather was sleeting and terrible. 
 The others had theirs born in the pasture when the weather was good.  So I trust their good sense!

I don't handle them much but they are curious and come up close to me, some even want to be scratched under their chins and or on their rumps.

It is May now and they are shedding their thick winter coats, no shearing needed is a great thing!

But I will be trimming their feet soon.  And will probably even try milking the friendliest ewe, she has a udder that looks like it might be worthwhile.

Good luck with whichever sheep breed you do choose!


----------



## woodsie (May 18, 2013)

My Katahdin ram is shedding his very think winter coat right now....he is so sleek and beautiful under all that winter hair. I am in Canada and just have 3 sided shelters and he does just fine.


----------



## Rambunctious (May 18, 2013)

I can also attest to the Katahdins ability to withstand cold weather.  Here in Colorado, mine have slept outside by choice in all but the worst snowstorms, in temps to 0 and below.  I have scratching places for them to rub their wool off.  I use T-posts so they can rub against the nubby 'teeth', it really helps the shedding.

No one has mentioned Dorpers.  I have some girls that have bags you would not believe!  One looks like it would hold 3 quarts!  My ram is a Royal White, and the ewes in the flock that he came from also had enormous bags.

Milking is absolutely on our agenda, but I have some girls to convince first.  Next, I have to find a reasonably priced milker.


----------



## Back to Nature (May 18, 2013)

Milk isn't vital to me, but I figure if I'm raising them for meat, I may as well get milk out of them too.


----------

